# Raphiodon Vulpinus



## NIKE

here are some pics of the Raphs on the first night i moved them to a new tank. Gonna work on a feeding video soon as i have to work with the lighting still









View attachment 60799


View attachment 60800


natural sunlight 
View attachment 60802


----------



## elTwitcho

Great shots, and great looking fish. I hadn't realized their teeth where like that, I thought they just had the two big fangs and then much smaller teeth.


----------



## NIKE

i am still learning about their teeth also. I always see different angles. The straight on shots are freaky







one thing for now is they aren't skittish, which is a bonus big time, so just have to watch them a bit a figure them out and lighting issues







thanks for the comment









View attachment 60803


----------



## Judazzz

Awesome pictures of equally awesome fish, John








Payara's, right?


----------



## NIKE

Judazzz said:


> Awesome pictures of equally awesome fish, John
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Payara's, right?
> [snapback]1019860[/snapback]​


Thanks Jonas







actually Raphiodon Vulpinus notice the dorsal placement. Text from OPEFE Rhaphiodon vulpinus is easily distinguished from other Cynodontinae by their long, stream-lined body and the placement of the dorsal fin on the posterior third of the body length. The dorsal fin placement also helps in identifying these species from Hydrolycus by the dorsal fin inserted slightly to the rear of the vertical through the anal fin origin. OPEFE


----------



## Judazzz

Thanks for explaining, John









I found this clarifying picture on OPEFE: top fish is a Raphiodon, bottom fish a Hydrolycus (which I think is a Payara).


----------



## NIKE

:laugh: I came so close to putting up that picture also







thanks for adding it dude







thats what i am to believe aswell


----------



## MR.FREEZ

could you put up a short video of just swimming around , i read they swim at

a 45* angle and have been wanting to see that ever since


----------



## waspride

What size tank do you have those bad boys in?


----------



## o snap its eric

what are they eating right now


----------



## smokinbubbles

NIKE said:


> i am still learning about their teeth also. I always see different angles. The straight on shots are freaky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one thing is for now is they aren't skittish, which is a bonus big time, so just have to watch them a bit a figure them out and lighting issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the comment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 60803
> 
> [snapback]1019750[/snapback]​


that would get my vote for npotm









J-Rod

also that pic looks like a arowana mated with a piranha


----------



## thePACK

awesoem fish...awesome setup..awesome names "Raphs"


----------



## NIKE

MR.FREEZ said:


> could you put up a short video of just swimming around , i read they swim at
> 
> a 45* angle and have been wanting to see that ever since
> [snapback]1020575[/snapback]​


actually see that happening and i will work on a vid. I made two short clips but it's just with them stationary.



> o snap its eric Posted Yesterday, 07:11 PM
> what are they eating right now


they just switched tanks and eating rosie red minnows small feeders, and ghost shrimp. Nothing non living as of now, that will be the challenge down the road.












> waspride Posted Yesterday, 06:35 PM
> What size tank do you have those bad boys in?


they are in a 110gal with a wet dry for filtration. They took over the Exodons tank . I moved the Exos to a 33 gal planted tank and the Gt is moved also.



> thePACK Posted Yesterday, 07:35 PM
> awesoem fish...awesome setup..awesome names "Raphs"










thanks "Raph" that means you have to get some now











> smokinbubbles Posted Yesterday, 07:31 PM
> that would get my vote for npotm thumb.gif


thanks dude








need to work with lighting and maybe in the future have a pic to compete.


----------



## jan

That are some amazing fish. I would love to own a couple of those, but some of us have to keep dreaming :laugh: .

Great pics and great fish, thnx for posting


----------



## paulpaul

those fish look like so bad ass fish what are they


----------



## King Oscar

ya what is there sientific name and there common name

edit:also how much gallons for each 1


----------



## NIKE

> King Piranha Posted Yesterday, 03:30 PM
> ya what is there sientific name and there common name


Subfamily Cynodontinae
Genus Rhaphiodon vulpinus

Dentudo

Other common names: Biara (USA), Chafalote (Brazil, Argentina, Uruguay), Dientudo blanco (Argentina) Peixe Cachorro (Brazil)

Raphs is just something i called them short for Rhaphiodon vulpinus but we might aswell drop that right now lol no need to confuse people or lfs/sellers etc.:laugh:

OPEFE <---- READ MORE HERE.


----------



## mauls

very nice man, how big do they get?


----------



## NIKE

mauls said:


> very nice man, how big do they get?
> [snapback]1022743[/snapback]​


Maximum Size

Maximum length reported to reach 64 cm SL


----------



## thePACK

> thanks "Raph" that means you have to get some now


for sures...see if i can find some locally..









btw..you better enter that avatar pic of yours in the potm..AWESOME SHOT...


----------



## King Oscar

thanks for the info


----------



## GoJamieGo

Cool looking fish....


----------



## Fresh2salt

Cool looking fish


----------



## MR.FREEZ

MR.FREEZ said:


> could you put up a short video of just swimming around , i read they swim at
> 
> a 45* angle and have been wanting to see that ever since
> [snapback]1020575[/snapback]​


any updates on the progress of this


----------



## acestro

I'm impressed. Someday this will be Characin-fury.com but I'm not holding my breath...:laugh:

Ideal tank set-up (light, size, etc.), except what's with the african cichlid lurking in the background??? Something tells me there might be a bad ending for that little Tanganyikan.


----------



## Avatar~God

Really great shots, i saw them at a lfs but called something else.


----------

